# New member Type me please INFP, ISFP or ISFJ



## equanimity (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello new member here:happy: 

Would you please help me figure out whether i'm an INFP, ISFP, or an ISFJ


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

welcome!

did you read the descriptions of those? is that how you narrowed it down to those three types?

all types are broken down into cognitive processes. In this case...

INFP is Fi Ne Si Te
ISFP is Fi Se Ni Te
ISFJ is Si Fe Ti Ne

If you're an introvert, what you show to the world would be your first extroverted process. In this case, it would be either: Ne, Se, or Fe. how do others view you? Ne is about possibilities, Se is very hands on or like working with concrete things, while Fe is connecting with others, being warm, giving out info about yourself to make people feel comfortable, etc.


----------



## equanimity (Feb 23, 2011)

Fe connecting with others, being warm, giving out info about myself to make people feel comfortable

I like how you simplified Ne, Se, and Fe would you do it for Ni, Si, Fi, Te, & Ti as well please
Also if extroverted do others see the dominant function?

Thank you for your help


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

equanimity said:


> Fe connecting with others, being warm, giving out info about myself to make people feel comfortable
> 
> I like how you simplified Ne, Se, and Fe would you do it for Ni, Si, Fi, Te, & Ti as well please
> Also if extroverted do others see the dominant function?
> ...


Fi is about personal values, what's right/wrong, what's important, morals, etc. it's subjective.

Te is about organizing, seeing logic of what's in front of them. "if he gets to third before the ball gets there, he's safe." it's objective, it's seeing something happening in front of you.

Ti is about fitting into principles/theories. "should he run to third now or wait?" basically it's more answering "why". it's subjective. they have to know the specifics of it. also, it works with definitions having them precise.

Ni is finding symbols, and big picture thinking. at the very least, it kinda feels like thinking something bad will happen, but having no proof to back it up. it's like putting a whole bunch of information together quickly in 1 line and coming up with an answer. it's like seeing a bunch of things happening, and then it hits you "oh, that's why it's happening" without having that conclusion given to you directly. it's subjective.

Si is comparing what's in front of you with something in the past. "it was always like this, so I'll do it this way." it's subjective.

If extroverted, people will see your dominant function. If introverted, they will see your aux. process.

Processes belong in pairs. For example, Ni uses Se to get information. Also, Ni will get insights if it's the dom process, but if Ni is an inferior process it will appear different. Another example, Fe as a dom/aux process will send out a "warm feeling" to others and wanting to connect with them, but if Fe is an inferior process, like INTPs have, they'll be aware of social standards, etc.

Ni, Se and Se, Ni
Ne, Si and Si, Ne
Fi, Te and Te, Fi
Ti, Fe and Fe, Ti


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

nvm 

10 characters


----------

